
Badrabbit victims may be able to recover some files - timmytim
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/some-bad-rabbit-victims-can-recover-files-without-paying-ransom/
======
timmytim
précis: Shadow Volume files are left after removing the encrypted files.
POtentially allowing users to recover _some_ of the lost data.

